# CM Punk Arguing with a Fan+ Apologizes on Twitter



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

CM Punk arguing with a fan during WWE's tour of Australia 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuRjgE19HfM

This shit's funny as hell.

CM Punk's mustache makes it even more great, somehow.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*CM Punk calls a fan, a ****.*

LOL @ "you have a vagina" :lmao

http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/04/cm-punk-wwe-wrestler-wrestling-****-homophobic-slur-australia/


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk calls a fan, a ****.*

This is fucking hilarious, thank you Punk


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk calls a fan, a ****.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...-reactions-responses-no-other-threads-79.html


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Nice fohawk you ****


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Grow up, Phil and stop growing yourself a Hilter mustache.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

YOU HAVE A VAGINA!!!!!

WHAT'S YOUR NAME? IS IT SALLY..? IS IT CROCODILE DUNDEE?

I LOL'd


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Lastier said:


> Grow up, Phil and stop growing yourself a Hilter mustache.


Um... is it still real to you?


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

CM Punk arguing with fans, he is totally wrong

cant wait until his contract ends and he will finally be gone.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

*LOL*


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Oh Punk XD


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

That tache fucking suits him, makes him much more powerful looking. I've backed a Hitler gimmick for Punk for a while now, and anything that brings that association about is good in my books.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Wireless said:


> CM Punk arguing with fans, he is totally wrong
> 
> cant wait until his contract ends and he will finally be gone.


You think he is doing this because he's serious?


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Haha  his moustache makes it even more funny


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

LOL @ the stache. Hopefully he keeps it.

Isn't this like the third time someone's used a gay slur in the WWE since partnering with GLAAD?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Wireless said:


> CM Punk arguing with fans, he is totally wrong
> 
> cant wait until his contract ends and he will finally be gone.


Yeah... heels never argue with fans at house shows. It's just not part of wrestling culture and history. Punk is totally wrong....

fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

^Yeah, Cole and Cena. And here comes more GLAAD bullshit, hooray.

That mustache fucking kills me though. :lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

I lost it after "Nice faux hawk, you ****!" :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

lol TMZ picked this up.

"WWE bad guy CM Punk was caught on camera screaming "You ****!" at a fan during a verbal altercation in Australia today ... this as the WWE has said repeatedly they are trying to curb homophobic slurs."


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

CM Punk has such a funny heel character to all people with a sense of humour.
No wonder so many people like him when we are "not supposed to".


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

TMZ are homos.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

He'll be fine for everything except the **** line. The rest was hilarious.

Doubt he'll get in much trouble when Cena and Cole still get the same air time and push before/after their related fuck ups.


Lastier said:


> Grow up, Phil and stop growing yourself a Hilter mustache.


THIS is a Hitler moustache to you? 











> CM Punk arguing with fans, he is totally wrong


Yes, because making vagina jokes and miming going fishing totally means he's serious. Hell, I'm pretty sure I saw him kick a puppy one time.

He's a heel wrestler getting abused by fans. What did you expect him to say? "Oh well, you're entitled your opinion!".
He's getting heat, he's doing his job. It may not have been planned but he's still doing his job (bar the **** line though I've already mentioned that).


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

"Yeah, that's my name... what's yours? Is it Sally?, is it Crocodile Dundee?" LOL.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

That kinda looks like.... Tom Selleck.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

TMZ are jumping on this? Of course, the little bastards.

People need to start recognizing the differences between fiction and reality. WWE is one big soap opera, and Punk is a part of that. Bad guys on TV and in movies say shitty things and that's the whole point- they're bad guys. They're not supposed to be nice respectable gentleman, they're supposed to be assholes. Punk calling somebody a **** is all part of his bad-guyness.


----------



## The Killswitch (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

That was an argument? Usually, arguments are supposed to be two-sided, not a one way verbal beatdown. Because Punk undoubtedly owned that fan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Lol TMZ does not know what a good heel is. 

CM Punk is the best heel we have in WWE today.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



TankOfRate said:


> TMZ are jumping on this? Of course, the little bastards.
> 
> People need to start recognizing the differences between fiction and reality. WWE is one big soap opera, and Punk is a part of that. Bad guys on TV and in movies say shitty things and that's the whole point- they're bad guys. They're not supposed to be nice respectable gentleman, they're supposed to be assholes. Punk calling somebody a **** is all part of his bad-guyness.


Basically everything TMZ reports is bogus anyway.


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Punk gets exposed with each passing day

going around insulting fans and calling them gay

he needs to learn not to open his potty mouth

thank goodness this douche is on his way out


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Also, could anyone actually make out a single word that **** was saying ? :lmao


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk calls a fan, a ****.*



CC91 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...-reactions-responses-no-other-threads-79.html


This has NOTHING to do with last Monday's promo.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Also, could anyone actually make out a single word that **** was saying ? :lmao


He was probably saying "put another one on the barbie!" :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Also, could anyone actually make out a single word that **** was saying ? :lmao


Nope, sounded like a bunch if drunken jibberish to me... apart from saying 'Punk' over and over again, so yeah drunk.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

LOL jokes. But that moustache has to go!


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



> Punk gets exposed with each passing day
> 
> going around insulting fans


LOL
Yes, how dare a heel insult fans...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Fan: " You Punk Bitch!"

CM Punk: " Yeah, that's my name. What's your name? Sally?"

LMFAO Punk is hilarious.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



sirdangolot5 said:


> Um... is it still real to you?


Probably not he's just not jizzing all over CM Punk like most of the IWC. It's actually a very rare occurrence.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

inb4 Punk haters march in here claiming we suk his dik nd stuf because we like to talk about a wrestler we enjoy and find entertaining, and really is _the_ wrestler to talk about at the moment.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



jimboystar24 said:


> Probably not he's just not jizzing all over CM Punk like most of the IWC. It's actually a very rare occurrence.


It would be nice to have a topic about CM Punk without someone just presuming that all of his fans and the IWC are jumping on his dick.

He is actually quite talented by the way, not just a bandwagon like R-Truth.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Man, CM Punk is so freaking awesome.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Lol the people that want him to really leave don't realize that Punk is the best heel today.


----------



## KING CRAVE (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Did he *REALLY* shave his beard off? REALLY? If he appears on television like that, I so mark out with laughter. I'll die tonight from laughter if it happens.. LOL


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

:lmao :lmao :lmao YOU HAVE A _VAGINA_ AHAHAHAHHAHAHAH

The moustachio suits him :{p and curful of calling people **** Punk, GLAAD will be on your ass.

edit: guys, don't hate. it is an _ amazing_ moustache.


The Killswitch said:


> That was an argument? Usually, arguments are supposed to be two-sided, not a one way verbal beatdown. Because Punk undoubtedly owned that fan.


yeah it was a shame he didn't have someone who could at least throw something decent back. that guy was a hair away from retarded. if it was me I would have a) marked and b) said something along the lines of 'you fucking suck, i can't wait for you to lose at mitb so you can go away and cry your bitch tears'

yeah.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Lastier said:


> Grow up, Phil and stop growing yourself a Hilter mustache.


Calling wrestlers by their real names makes me feel cool. How 'bout you?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Damn, when did Freddy Mercury rise from his grave?

And the word "****" is as nice as it gets. He could have easily used another word for vagina or another word for **** that would have sounded worse.


----------



## KING CRAVE (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



greendayedgehead said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao YOU HAVE A _VAGINA_ AHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
> 
> The moustachio suits him :{p and curful of calling people **** Punk, GLAAD will be on your ass.
> 
> ...



I laughed my ass off again and again.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

:lmao

What's your name?! Is it SALLY!? is it Sally!?! or CROCODILE DUNDEE!? Sit down and shut up!

Epic.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Wow, Jake Roberts sure looks about 30 years younger.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

That has made my day


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*


----------



## Angryphilip (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

This video makes my day......punk is surely going to be missed in a couple weeks


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



World Wide said:


> Calling wrestlers by their real names makes me feel cool. How 'bout you?


It's almost as good as well people call Daniel Bryan "dragon". He's not in ROH anymore comoooon


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Lol omg cm punk for the win


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Yeh, I am here with one everyone says, that stache is strange looking to say the least.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

FUCKING LOL.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

TMZ has posted the vid on their site, that ain't good.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Punk is great, but even funnier are the moronic Punk haters who think its real. FYI Undertaker isn't really dead either.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

He is breaking alot of the rules with his antics im really hoping WWE becomes less restricted over the next few months.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Man, I would not have sent people in this thread to kill Hitler back in the day.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



DubC said:


> TMZ has posted the vid on their site, that ain't good.


I think Punk still kept it pretty "clean". He could have used far worse words then "****" or "vagina". Its about as PG as your are gonna get calling people those words.

Dont think it will do much though. He will probably apologize for it on Twitter and thats it. Anyone who follows him on Twitter has seen that he has nothing against gay people and that he is happy NY passed the gay marriage-bill.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



JasonLives said:


> I think Punk still kept it pretty "clean". He could have used far worse words then "****" or "vagina". Its about as PG as your are gonna get calling people those words.
> 
> Dont think it will do much though. He will probably apologize for it on Twitter and thats it. Anyone who follows him on Twitter has seen that he has nothing against gay people and that he is happy NY passed the gay marriage-bill.


I know, but you know there are people in the internet that see it different and they are very vocal when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## ..& Cena kick out! (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Hilarious ! I bet that guy went home crying


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Wireless said:


> Punk gets exposed with each passing day
> 
> going around insulting fans and calling them gay
> 
> ...


So your "potty mouth" (are we twelve years old?) is okay, but a villain character's is not?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

This is great,and i kinda like the moustache.

And LOL the trolls in this forum using CM Punk to get some attention.

Grow a pair people,CM Punk is one of the best things in WWE history.


----------



## RainyDays (May 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Wow! Lighten up people. If people seriously get this hung up over what a "character" says, they need to take a look at themselves. I don't understand what people like GLAAD think like. It's a joke and should be treated like one. If they seriously tried to go after every single person who ever made a joke at or related to homosexuals then they would be going to every corner of the world, every second of every day. Cena said something as well, but it was in jokey tones. I hardly doubt either Cena or Punk actually have anything against homosexuals.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



RainyDays said:


> Wow! Lighten up people. If people seriously get this hung up over what a "character" says, they need to take a look at themselves. I don't understand what people like GLAAD think like. It's a joke and should be treated like one. If they seriously tried to go after every single person who ever made a joke at or related to homosexuals then they would be going to every corner of the world, every second of every day. Cena said something as well, but it was in jokey tones. I hardly doubt either Cena or Punk actually have anything against homosexuals.


I understood the upset about Cena because he was supposed to be a 'good guy' that the kids look up to, but how they can get upset at a heel being a heel is beyond me. Come on now, do you really think that was Philip Brooks saying that? Really.


----------



## MaskedRassler (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Dammit. It's already been said but *IF* CM Punk is really leaving, the WWE are going to be losing one hell of a character. Easily the best heel on the books at he moment, and I'm struggling to think who would fill the void that his possible departure may leave.


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Punk has offended millions around the world, with his useless words and childish ways

cant wait till he gets on his knees after the backlash and apologizes to the gays


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



RainyDays said:


> Wow! Lighten up people. If people seriously get this hung up over what a "character" says, they need to take a look at themselves. I don't understand what people like GLAAD think like. It's a joke and should be treated like one. If they seriously tried to go after every single person who ever made a joke at or related to homosexuals then they would be going to every corner of the world, every second of every day. Cena said something as well, but it was in jokey tones. I hardly doubt either Cena or Punk actually have anything against homosexuals.


Of course they are jokes but there are some who get offended by it.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

YOU HAVE A VAGINA!!! Brilliant XD


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

The backlash at Cena made a lot more sense. He's a babyface, THE babyface, and should know better than to use homophobic slurs to get his point across. He's supposed to be the guy people look up to and mirror.

Punk on the other hand is a heel. Kids aren't expected to listen to him and do what he does because he's the bad guy. Not just kids, but everybody. The things we see him doing are supposed to be bad things because he's the bad guy. He's just a heel being heel.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Nice Magnum, P.I. mustache you got going there, Punk.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

His beard suited his character so well. Moustache looks awesome though haha


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



JasonLives said:


> Damn, when did Freddy Mercury rise from his grave?


Glad I'm not the only one who thought that. Kinda ironic that Punk was calling the fan a ****


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

homos gonna ****


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

:lmao

That hook, line, and sinker taunt was fucking awesome.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Wait, you guys are ignoring part where the **** called him a "punk bitch" and Phil confirmed that was his name. So he actually admitted his name is Punk Bitch? He admitted he's a bitch. smh.











































































lol. jp. But yeah...the fan totally got owned.


----------



## bella (May 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

LOL Cmpunk is the best xD


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



L-U-D said:


> That tache fucking suits him, makes him much more powerful looking. I've backed a Hitler gimmick for Punk for a while now, and anything that brings that association about is good in my books.



really?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



L-U-D said:


> I've backed a Hitler gimmick for Punk for a while now


What kind of shit goes through people's heads sometimes? Fuckin' hell.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

*Since when did a normal mustache suddenly become a Hitler mustache? There's nothing, "Hitler" about that mustache.

BTW there's no need in responding to Wireless, I banned him from the thread.*


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Punk with this mustache :no::no::no:


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

He will get shit for saying ****. That is just a fact of life right now.

R-Truth got shit for smoking a cigarette and any utterance of **** or retard lately has been a sounding board for the groups trying to advocate against this type of speech.

You can argue all you want if it is right or wrong, but we will hear more about it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Funny that Punk is leaving WWE when his fame is higher than it's ever been.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



L-U-D said:


> That tache fucking suits him, makes him much more powerful looking. I've backed a Hitler gimmick for Punk for a while now, and anything that brings that association about is good in my books.


WTF fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

:lmao

This was to funny.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



TankOfRate said:


> The backlash at Cena made a lot more sense. He's a babyface, THE babyface, and should know better than to use homophobic slurs to get his point across. He's supposed to be the guy people look up to and mirror.
> 
> Punk on the other hand is a heel. Kids aren't expected to listen to him and do what he does because he's the bad guy. Not just kids, but everybody. The things we see him doing are supposed to be bad things because he's the bad guy. He's just a heel being heel.


Not only is Punk a heel, his current storyline involves shooting on the company. So he could probably be mocking the Cena incident as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Oh shit...now here comes GLAAD since Punk called him a ****. Now Punk has to apologize...which I doubt he does and if he does do it, it'll probably so sarcastic.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Theproof said:


> Funny that Punk is leaving WWE when his fame is higher than it's ever been.


You say that as if it's a bad thing. Then again, 2009 would rival that as well.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

LOL. He called him a ****. Pure comedy.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

WWE should capitalise on this shit... show a censored version of this on RAW and say how Punk has received a fine for his behaviour, etc.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

LOL, Punk doesn't give a shit!

- Vic


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

This is the reason why im a HUGE CM Punk fan, what an amazing fucking man!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Hopefully they don't de-push him for this!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Carcass said:


> Hopefully they don't de-push him for this!


I doubt it, I mean he is "leaving" already and his "last" WWE date is at Money in the Bank which is in his home town of Chicago. Chicago payed to see CM Punks last match. Even if CM punk does not leave, then WWE knows CM punk is talented and can create lots of controversy. He is the best heel we have today.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

that was hilarious best heel in the buisness i wish he would do that on RAW weekly


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

He's doing his job as a heel, old school style. If people are offended then they need to grow thicker skin.

He looks like a serial killer with that moustache lol.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Err... That's not really that funny. I mean, it's just being a heel. Punk is ace, but some people go way OTT with anything he does.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

LMAO @ the Porn'stache :lmao


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

He is comedy gold. put the freekin title on him already.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

I would pay to see Jericho and Punk going at it on the mic. That would be gold.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

CM Punk rules... The Aussie fans suck.



CM Punk said:


> I only pick on women, that's why I'm picking on you two jerks right now.
> 
> You have a vagina!
> 
> Nice fohawk, you ****!


The rest made me laugh the same as the above.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Punk is a god lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

May be a problem


> TMZ Picks Up CM Punk's Gay Slur Story
> Posted by Jeremy Thomas on 07.04.2011
> 
> And WWE responds…
> ...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

lol at the beginning when he imitates the fan :lmao

"HMLAHMLALLALA .. YOU HAVE A VAGINA !! "


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

so i guess it's gonna be the new material of Botchamania 182 

i hope " YOU HAVE A VAGINA" becomes part of the intro 

so much for GLADD :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Hahaha. Punk's the man.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Hahahahahaha funny as. I was at this, but was way up in the stands and I could've sworn when Punk was arguing with that fan I heard him shout something about a vagina. :lmao Punk is such an amazing heel.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Gotta love all the Punk marks jizzing over this but if this was Orton saying this theyd be all over him bashing him and saying he should be fired.


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

That's an epic video! I am slowly becoming a fan of CM Punk. He looks like Rick Rude in the video.


----------



## amnesiack (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Punk reminds me of Jesse Ventura and Rick Rude combined in this video lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Two things to note here:

1. A moustache was the only thing that could make Punk more awesome.
2. Aussies suck.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



mst3rulz said:


> Gotta love all the Punk marks jizzing over this but if this was Orton saying this theyd be all over him bashing him and saying he should be fired.


...Is Orton a heel?
...Was Orton's heel character an asshole who only did things to get a rise out of people? 

Think about those questions and then think about how irrelevant Orton, or any other Superstar, is to this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



mst3rulz said:


> Gotta love all the Punk marks jizzing over this but if this was Orton saying this theyd be all over him bashing him and saying he should be fired.


HAHAHAHA.

here we go..


----------



## mag2005 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Those fans are lucky they get to quarrel with Punk. Punk rarely give out feces and dumdum.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



TankOfRate said:


> ...Is Orton a heel?
> ...Was Orton's heel character an asshole who only did things to get a rise out of people?
> 
> Think about those questions and then think about how irrelevant Orton, or any other Superstar, is to this.


Orton was a heel when people gave him grief for ALLEGEDLY spitting on people, and ALLEGEDLY being an asshole to young fans etc. All those are the type of things a heel would probably do. Did he get a pass for that?

Lame excuse. There is a double standard on this board when it comes to certain wrestlers. Just be real about it


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Holy shit! .........

Punk is fucking awesome.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

It's weird because generally, Australians couldn't care less about slurs like that. We call each other a lot worse things on a regular basis.

With that being said I'm pretty sure he will still get reprimanded for it.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



RKO696 said:


> Orton was a heel when people gave him grief for ALLEGEDLY spitting on people, and ALLEGEDLY being an asshole to young fans etc. All those are the type of things a heel would probably do. Did he get a pass for that?
> 
> Lame excuse. There is a double standard on this board when it comes to certain wrestlers. Just be real about it


Some of you Orton fans get butt hurt about everything. OOOOHHHH BUT IF ORTON WOULD OF DONE IT... BLAH BLAH BLAH freaking BLAH. Who gives a crap. Jesus, stop getting so freaking offended about everything. Face it, Orton isn't the most liked wrestler in the IWC. And you bitching isn't going to change that. 

By the way,

Spitting on people = Gross. 

Telling someone they have a vagina and calling them a **** because they have a faux hawk = Funny.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

:lmao that was hilarious. What's up with Punk changing facial hair like every week?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Wow, that's embarrassing as hell. What a douchebag.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Azuran said:


> Wow, that's embarrassing as hell. What a douchebag.


Oh look, it's THAT guy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



> I'm glad TMZ posted that video because everybody needs to be held accountable for their bullshit, me included. What I said was bullshit. I'm embarrassed. I own up to being a total douche in this situation and I offer a sincere apology to anybody I hurt with careless words.


So.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

IT'S ALL ABOUT ME


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

From Punk's Twitter:



> I'm glad TMZ posted that video because everybody needs to be held accountable for their bullshit, me included. What I said was bullshit.





> ...I'm embarrassed. I own up to being a total douche in this situation and I offer a sincere apology to anybody I hurt with careless words.


Edit: Beaten to it :side:


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

*CM Punk Twitter Apology*

You've probably already seen the tmz video of CM Punk dogging a fan in Australiahttp://www.tmz.com/2011/07/04/cm-punk-wwe-wrestler-wrestling-****-homophobic-slur-australia/ , well he's officially apologized on his twitter account http://twitter.com/#!/cmpunk... thoughts?


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Someone was having a bad day. :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Damn, I wanted him to continue the whole no-twitter-post thing. But good for him, good he got that out of the way.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Hopefully this confirms he has indeed signed a new contract and will be staying, otherwise he'd have not bother apologizing, right?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Hey look, TMZ blew it out of proportion, and Punk was forced to break character. This will really put over his loose cannon persona.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

How would this confirm anything?

There are already several active threads about this whole deal not sure if there's a need for another one


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

lol i can just imagine him cringing while typing that up.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

I wonder if TMZ will post his sincere apology. Probably not, because they like to ruin lives, and they will make him out to be a hatemonger.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Mister Hands said:


> So.


See, I was right once again. That was nothing more than a complete douchebag move. It was racist, sexist, homophobic, and had absolutely no place in pro wrestling. Just because he's a heel doesn't mean he can get away with offensive shit like that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Deebow said:


> Some of you Orton fans get butt hurt about everything. OOOOHHHH BUT IF ORTON WOULD OF DONE IT... BLAH BLAH BLAH freaking BLAH. Who gives a crap. Jesus, stop getting so freaking offended about everything. Face it, Orton isn't the most liked wrestler in the IWC. And you bitching isn't going to change that.
> 
> By the way,
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to make an argument that what Orton allegedly did was ok, or what punk did was wrong. I actually think it was funny. My argument was with saying that CM Punk can do whatever the hell he wants because he's a heel, then getting on Orton's case for allegedly doing something heelish, when he was a heel, is pretty hypocritical.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

when did **** become so offensive?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Mister Hands said:


> So.


Not sure if srs.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


Oh God really? Wow... Why do you people get offended so easily?

Edit: I find it funny, that you have a Slayer avatar. And yet you are offended by what Punk said.


----------



## seatea15 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Wow. This thread should be stickied as a permanent reminder that most people on this forum are on Punks his nuts regardless of what he say or does.

Public homophobic bashing when the company you work for are vocally against such a thing. Fantastic, take a bow my son.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny.* The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.*


I mean, as long as he's still heel and all...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Azuran said:


> See, I was right once again. That was nothing more than a complete douchebag move. It was racist, sexist, homophobic, and had absolutely no place in pro wrestling. Just because he's a heel doesn't mean he can get away with offensive shit like that.


I'll be the first person to say what he did was wrong, but how exactly was he being racist? Or even sexist for that matter. I agree that he shouldn't get away with stuff like that. But have you ever called someone a ****? Or said "that was pretty gay"? Honestly?


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


How do you get offended by that? That was funny as shit. #punkisgod


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



kokepepsi said:


> when did **** become so offensive?


People get offended by everything. You can give someone a compliment and they would get offended.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


Hey man, murder is no joke. Let's keep things civil here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Deebow said:


> People get offended by everything. You can give someone a compliment and they would get offended.


It was really the context that offended them more.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

I hate people. So much.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


lol you need to give it a rest already.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

CM Punk in that video looks like a new york cop going to get a box of dounuts from winchell's..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Fuck that shit. Political correctness has gone mad.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

What a punk. I'm tired of people bending over for groups like PETA, GLAAD, etc.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Nothing wrong with calling someone a homosexual. Here's why.

If I call you a homosexual but you're not, are you offended? Why?

If I call you a homosexual and you are, are you offended? Why?

Both answers to me seem like embarrassment for being a homosexual, and considering it's rather acceptable in today's society, I don't see the problem.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Seems to me he might re-sign with WWE after all, he would not bother apologizing if he was leaving in a few days right? I remember Cena and Cole also apologized for something like this.


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

wow what a bitch


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Carcass said:


> What a punk. I'm tired of people *bending over* for groups like PETA, *GLAAD*, etc.


Unfortunate use of that phrase mate


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Punk apologized,so hopefully the whole thing is over with.

I'm not mad at what Punk said, 'cause it was a typical Heel remark. The Dudley Boys have said a lot worse.

I also completely understand if someone was to get offended.

It's not acceptable to say stuff like that in public.

Especially if the company you're working for is working with GLAAD.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

He should have ignored the guys and not commented. Next thing he will be fighting with females in the parking lot like Y2J.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Everyone Tweet with the hashtags, #punkisgod


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Punk should apologize for calling Triple H a doofus. That was more hurtful, in my opinion


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> :lmao that was hilarious. What's up with Punk changing facial hair like every week?


I change mine every once in a while, Punk only shaved his beard and left the moustache... I do the opposite, because beards are cooler. But saying that, CM Punk is cool in his own rights.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


Lol the double standard is verging on insane levels, if Orton had called a fan a **** the IWC would call for him to be flogged but because its Punk he's allowed to use the slur? Big pile of BS hypocrites


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

His little GLAAD comment in his promo on Raw didn't cause him to apologize, so in a way, you could probably see this happening and think "Punk is really going out saying what he wants"...I do think him apologizing kinda takes a bit steam off of him and in my mind, also says he will be re-signing and won't be allowed to shoot again..I know the "****" comment has nothing to do with him shooting on Raw but I think Vince will now hold him back a bit just to take caution


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

I saw this coming a mile away, said it in the thread ages ago

cm punk's actions came back and bit him in the ass, i told you so


----------



## Troy31 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



seatea15 said:


> Wow. This thread should be stickied as a permanent reminder that most people on this forum are on Punks his nuts regardless of what he say or does.
> 
> *Public homophobic bashing when the company you work for are vocally against such a thing. Fantastic, take a bow my son.*


He plays a freakin character on a television show! He's a performer, trying to get a fan to hate him during a live performace. Jesus Christ.

Do you walk out of movie theaters when the villain uses an offensive word?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Wireless said:


> I saw this coming a mile away, said it in the thread ages ago
> 
> cm punk's actions came back and bit him in the ass, i told you so


if you joined July 2011 how could you have said this ages ago?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Him apologizing is cool as long as it's genuine. If it is...it highlights a very mature side of him.

If he was somehow forced, that speaks to a bigger problem. People should never be forced to apologize for saying something they meant to say.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

2 tweets ppl and it was a apology for insulting a fan with a slur. get over it. he got ahead of it before it spiraled out of control.


----------



## Angryphilip (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Banjo said:


> Punk should apologize for calling Triple H a doofus. That was more hurtful, in my opinion


THIS


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Simply Flawless said:


> Lol the double standard is verging on insane levels, if Orton had called a fan a **** the IWC would call for him to be flogged but because its Punk he's allowed to use the slur? Big pile of BS hypocrites


I didn't like that he said "****." But I liked everything else about the rant, I thought on the whole it was hysterical. The one unfortunate word didn't taint everything else he said.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Either Punk was forced to write this, or someone from the WWE Staff wrote it for him.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

People need to stop being so sensitive. If anyone was actually offended by the rant, which was Punk just being in character, shouldn't shout stuff towards Punk in the first place. I'm assumming that's how the whole altercation started.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Wireless said:


> I saw this coming a mile away, said it in the thread ages ago
> 
> cm punk's actions came back and bit him in the ass, i told you so


****


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

In retrospect he has said *a lot* worse in the past.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Alicks said:


> People need to stop being so sensitive. If anyone was actually offended by the rant, which was Punk just being in character, shouldn't shout stuff towards Punk in the first place. I'm assumming that's how the whole altercation started.


And if Orton had called them a **** i can bet the entire IWC would take offense but oh Punk says it and he gets a free pass? Bullshit to the max


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Damn, I wanted him to continue the whole no-twitter-post thing. But good for him, good he got that out of the way.


yeaaaa considering he was going to have to apologize eventually


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


NICE FAUX HAWK YOU ****


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Has the fan apologised for calling Punk a "punk bitch"? I found that offensive!


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

CM Punk is a legend.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Simply Flawless said:


> And if Orton had called them a **** i can bet the entire IWC would take offense but oh Punk says it and he gets a free pass? Bullshit to the max



No way it would be awesome. It was bullshit he had to apology to kelly kelly btw :lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Evolution said:


> In retrospect he has said *a lot* worse in the past.


"I HOPE YOUR PARENTS DIE"

Would be nice to see how that goes down in a PG environment

:lmao


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Simply Flawless said:


> And if Orton had called them a **** i can bet the entire IWC would take offense but oh Punk says it and he gets a free pass? Bullshit to the max


This didn't become true just because you said it twice.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Index said:


> Either Punk was forced to write this, or someone from the WWE Staff wrote it for him.


Actually, if you've read Punk's tweets. You could easily see something like that coming from him.

Everyone just needs to calm the fuck down. He said something that he shouldn't have said, he apologized, move on.

Yes, calling someone a **** *IS* a slur!


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

If it's not against the rules to do so, fuck *******. If it is, I sincerely apologize.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Yeah,what a legend.Like nobody has ever called someone that before.Jeez/Punk could fart and hed get praised for it on here like hes done something nobodys ever done before.And btw,the Orton spitting case was thrown out because he never did it Orton haters so try again.

So much for WWE's good relationship w/GLAD now.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Watched that vid hours ago and im still lauging.

YOU HAVE A VAGINA!!!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Berbarito said:


> "I HOPE YOUR PARENTS DIE"
> 
> Would be nice to see how that goes down in a PG environment
> 
> :lmao


and GOD DAMN STUPID INBRED﻿ MOTHER-FUCKING IDIOTS!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Good damage control.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


****. I bet your name is Sally and you have a fohawk.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



HHH Mark said:


> If it's not against the rules to do so, fuck *******. If it is, I sincerely apologize.


In this day and age you can fuck whoever you want mate. Good luck to you.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Simply Flawless said:


> And if Orton had called them a **** i can bet the entire IWC would take offense but oh Punk says it and he gets a free pass? Bullshit to the max


Bullshit? I pointed out that Punk was being in character, full heel mode. If Orton would of said at a house-show to a fan then it would of been completely out of character as Orton has been shown to be the clean-cut babyface champion as of late.

In retrospect, if Orton would of done it when he was in his cocky, arrogant heel persona then no it wouldn't of been a problem at all.


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

If Punk would have handled this better, things could have played out nice

but Punk crossed the line, so now the douche is paying the price


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Bullydully said:


> Hopefully this confirms he has indeed signed a new contract and will be staying, otherwise he'd have not bother apologizing, right?


How does it confirm that he signed? Maybe he just felt like an asshole for it and wanted to apologize?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Wireless said:


> If Punk would have handled this better, things could have played out nice
> 
> but Punk crossed the line, so now the douche is paying the price


stop just aiming to try and get a reaction from people fpalm


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Why is Wireless still on here?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> stop just aiming to try and get a reaction from people fpalm


he's obviously trolling man, all of his posts rhyme. and it seemed like he got a reaction out of you alright.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Simply Flawless said:


> And if Orton had called them a **** i can bet the entire IWC would take offense but oh Punk says it and he gets a free pass? Bullshit to the max


No it honestly wouldn't, please try to come up with a legitimate argument here that's somewhat realistic. Punk didn't get any free pass, if he did he wouldn't have apologized in the first place!!


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

lol, well that went just like clockwork, didn't it? Punk throws slur. TMZ picks it up. WWE issues blanket generic "we don't like that kind of thing" statement. Punk apologizes.

Come on. That doesn't seem like something that "just happened" to me. I think they knew full well what was going to happen, personally, although I certainly have no proof of anything of course. I believe that possibly, WWE is trying to get a little edgier and this is how they're starting the ball rolling. But again, I can't prove shit, and may very well be full of it, I admit that readily.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



SummerLove said:


> he's obviously trolling man, all of his posts rhyme. and it seemed like he got a reaction out of you alright.


I mean he wants people to fully kick off at him, which he refrained from doing as I can tell he's a troll


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> Even he admits that he crossed the line. I can't believe there are people who found that shit funny. The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.



***** emo

Edit:Just saw I was neg repped 40 by some retard called 2Slick for calling Miz Marks borderline Retards yea well well done you middle aged fat queer


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

cm punk is just awesome! so glad i met him 3 days ago at the signing.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Saiyan Ryu said:


> ***** emo
> 
> Edit:Just saw I was neg repped 40 by some retard called 2Slick for calling Miz Marks borderline Retards yea well *well done you middle aged fat queer*


I love how you say that as if you actually know anything about the guy. I don't get why people insult each other (with specific words like that) over the internet. First, you probably wouldn't say that to his face. Second, for all you know he could be a 27 year old football player who's had more sex in one night than you ever will. You have absolutely no idea.

If you have to insult people, you should just go for the standard "stupid/jackass/cunt" or whatever. Less likely to turn around and bite you in the ass.


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Nemephosis said:


> I love how you say that as if you actually know anything about the guy. I don't get why people insult each other (with specific words like that) over the internet. First, you probably wouldn't say that to his face. Second, for all you know he could be a 27 year old football player who's had more sex in one night than you ever will. You have absolutely no idea.
> 
> If you have to insult people, you should just go for the standard "stupid/jackass/cunt" or whatever. Less likely to turn around and bite you in the ass.




fucking retard


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

People take offense to everything, no matter how minor. Some people just like to be offended.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

u hert me wit yer werdz :'(


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Nemephosis said:


> I love how you say that as if you actually know anything about the guy. I don't get why people insult each other (with specific words like that) over the internet. First, you probably wouldn't say that to his face. Second, for all you know he could be a 27 year old football player who's had more sex in one night than you ever will. You have absolutely no idea.
> 
> If you have to insult people, you should just go for the standard "stupid/jackass/cunt" or whatever. Less likely to turn around and bite you in the ass.


Yea obviously With his 6,2 Frame with tats
Also
>Implying Sex is the goal of life


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Why should he apologize? People are too sensitive.

If Punk called someone an idiot, would people with low IQ's be offended?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

It seems that for every one whining pussy with an inferiority complex there are a hundred people who wish they'd shut up and get over it. Why then are we obliged to continually bend over backwards to avoid offending this minuscule sect of the public? Most people are ok with this sort of thing. Most gay people are ok with this sort of thing. What have the tiny percentage of people who aren't ok with this sort of thing done to deserve this degree of special treatment? What makes their desire to be free of insult outweigh everyone else's right to speak freely?

Nobody has the right to live their lives without offense. Seriously. There's no rule in place that says nobody should ever feel offended. Fucking deal with it.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Fuck all this PC bullshit. 

I'm sick and tired of these oversensitive nutjobs complaining about every singly little thing.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Oh so everyone's giving it the 'Oh good for him! ' bullshit ey? Like he's doing some sort of soul searching by apologising? Get your noses out of his ass people. Punk looks absolutely terrible in this situation. First of all for saying what he said and then backing down to GLAAD a week after he bashed them in his promo. It goes some way to killing his 'I just don't give a fuck' attitude he has. 

I've made this point before and I'll make it again; had Orton made these comments he would be absolutely massacred and there is no way in hell people would be so forgiving had he apologised after. Instead of forgiving him people would be calling him a pussy for backing down or that he's just trying to sugar-coat how much of an asshole he is cos GLAAD and WWE are forcing him too. The double standards of the IWC sicken me. I mean, how can anyone give Orton shit for apparently being an asshole eh? These are the exact same people who are staunch defenders of CM Punk. I'm huge fans of both Orton and Punk and I can say that even though somehow Orton has a bigger reputation of being an asshole than Punk, there is a lot more damning evidence of Punk being one with one such example being this video.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

People on the internet these days need to get all that sand out of their vaginas ffs. You can't say something without being labeled ,sexist,racist,homophobic ...whatever its just so stupid.Can't do anything without someone getting their butt hurt in some way


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Samee said:


> Oh so everyone's giving it the 'Oh good for him! ' bullshit ey? Like he's doing some sort of soul searching by apologising? Get your noses out of his ass people. Punk looks absolutely terrible in this situation. First of all for saying what he said and then backing down to GLAAD a week after he bashed them in his promo. It goes some way to killing his 'I just don't give a fuck' attitude he has.
> 
> I've made this point before and I'll make it again; had Orton made these comments he would be absolutely massacred and there is no way in hell people would be so forgiving had he apologised after. Instead of forgiving him people would be calling him a pussy for backing down or that he's just trying to sugar-coat how much of an asshole he is cos GLAAD and WWE are forcing him too. The double standards of the IWC sicken me. I mean, how can anyone give Orton shit for apparently being an asshole eh? These are the exact same people who are staunch defenders of CM Punk. I'm huge fans of both Orton and Punk and I can say that even though somehow Orton has a bigger reputation of being an asshole than Punk, there is a lot more damning evidence of Punk being one with one such example being this video.


finally someone who speaks truth THANK YOU


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

I and many others were offended by his words. I dont know how you all can manage

but This will pass and he will be forgiven. after he puts those anger management classes to his advantage.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

To be fair, Punk went on a brilliant rant with one controversial word in it, whereas if Orton did the same thing, it would be something like:

(stare)

(stare harder)

"******"

(stare some more)

So I'm a little quicker to defend Punk in this situation, sure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

:lmao

I'm just imagining what the reaction would be if Orton did that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Samee said:


> Oh so everyone's giving it the 'Oh good for him! ' bullshit ey? Like he's doing some sort of soul searching by apologising? Get your noses out of his ass people. Punk looks absolutely terrible in this situation. First of all for saying what he said and then backing down to GLAAD a week after he bashed them in his promo. It goes some way to killing his 'I just don't give a fuck' attitude he has.




Punk wasn't bashing GLAAD in his promo last week. We didn't even get to hear what he was gonna talk about since he was cut off before he got into more detail.

I think he was gonna bash the WWE for introducing this Anti-Bullying campaign when the WWE locker room has been filled with bullies like JBL, Bob Holly, etc.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

LOL

Punk is awesome, please don't go


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



RyanPelley said:


> Why should he apologize? People are too sensitive.
> 
> If Punk called someone an idiot, would people with low IQ's be offended?


Contradictory really, they'd have to understand whether or not they're being insutled first of all.

It's a shame Mason Ryan's out injured. He'd be the perfect test subject.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

I love how he is at an "EVENT", so in theory he should be in character... and if my memory serves me right, his character is playing a "Do what you want, im leaving anyway attitude" ...

So how anyone can complain at all by what he said is beyond me... because his character can in theory break all the rules and face no real repocussions because he is kayfabe(maybe real) leaving the company. 

Also, this wasnt on TV, and it would be silly to think that Punk thought the guy he was insulting was actually Gay, and therefore used the word **** to insult his sexuality, its a commonly used insult. If he had called the guy a bafoon, or something along the lines... would we have the world wildlife fed on the phones saying its an insult to call him a bafoon, no!


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

bet if orton would of done this it would of been a outrage a travisty of justice, but punk does it and its a godly thing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Wireless said:


> I and many others were offended by his words. I dont know how you all can manage
> 
> but This will pass and he will be forgiven. after he puts those anger management classes to his advantage.


Pretty sure this is locoluchador.

different name, same troll.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

It may have been a WWE employee.
The "fan" can go and tell his mates he got into a fight with a wrestler.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*






Here's the promo Punk did before this happened for anyone interested.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Samee said:


> Oh so everyone's giving it the 'Oh good for him! ' bullshit ey? Like he's doing some sort of soul searching by apologising? Get your noses out of his ass people. Punk looks absolutely terrible in this situation. First of all for saying what he said and then backing down to GLAAD a week after he bashed them in his promo. It goes some way to killing his 'I just don't give a fuck' attitude he has.
> 
> I've made this point before and I'll make it again; had Orton made these comments he would be absolutely massacred and there is no way in hell people would be so forgiving had he apologised after. Instead of forgiving him people would be calling him a pussy for backing down or that he's just trying to sugar-coat how much of an asshole he is cos GLAAD and WWE are forcing him too. The double standards of the IWC sicken me. I mean, how can anyone give Orton shit for apparently being an asshole eh? These are the exact same people who are staunch defenders of CM Punk. I'm huge fans of both Orton and Punk and I can say that even though somehow Orton has a bigger reputation of being an asshole than Punk, there is a lot more damning evidence of Punk being one with one such example being this video.


I think there's a staunch character difference between outing your coworker as a whore and slut as well as legitimately berating others you work with (and getting some fired) and calling others names for the sake of getting your character over. Punk is probably an asshole in real life, but his choice of words and insults are much more commendable than crapping in a women's purse and telling everyone in the world how much of a whore Kelly Kelly is. There's no double standard, or at least not to the point you're making. It's just fact that Orton's actions are much more appalling than anything CM Punk has said or done. Punk's words actually carry some truth to it and many people think exactly the same way he does. Orton, on the other hand, has the mentality of a straight-up douche. And also, people have been saying this entire time that Punk is probably just sugar-coating how much he doesn't give a damn about GLAAD and WWE's policies and is simply apologizing for the sake of keeping his job. Not to mention a few amount of people calling him a pussy for it.


----------



## Y2Jabroni (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*

Great stuff, I love all the attention Punk's getting. His charisma is through the roof. It's just too bad that he came into prominence at the peak of the PG era. Imagine if they didn't set limits for him on the mic.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Of course calling someone a "****" is offensive. For one, sexual preference is a deeply personal thing, not to be derided, and two, he was using the word in a derogatory way, insinuating that homosexuals are weird or otherwise inferior to straight people.

Love how all the Punk marks are employing the oh-so convenient "PC gone mad!" argument as they rush to the defense of their God. The truth of the matter is he made an error of judgement, and he's had to apologise for it. If you said the same thing in a professional workplace, you'd have to do the same. You'd probably also get fired.

No offense, but Punk marks have no sense of perspective when it comes to their chosen one. They think the guy can do know wrong. It's really sad.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

It sucks he "had" to apologize. Well this further proves he's re-signed on with WWE.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

I'm not offended or anything, but he should have known better than to go there while there's a camera in his face and WWE has a partnership with GLADD.

Other than that, he was a heel being an ass to a fan....shocker!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

Obviously if PUNK wasn't re-signing i don't think it would be a big deal. But since he's re-signing with the WWE, he has to be all fucking pussy about it and say sorry :/


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Nitemare said:


> Nothing wrong with calling someone a homosexual. Here's why.
> 
> If I call you a homosexual but you're not, are you offended? Why?
> 
> ...


He's using the word '****' as slander.


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

This is my first post here, and the first thing I have to say is, some of you sound completely ridiculously ignorant. 

Secondly, using gay or gay-related terms as slurs is offensive to many, if not most. Why? Simple. Most people aren't homophobic. Homophobia is offensive. Using gay as a slur is homophobic, because using gay as a slur is insinuating that being gay is a negative. It's not over-sensitive to be offended at offensive things, when people use slurs intended to offend. 

You never hear people using black, female, latino, heck, even Muslim related terms, as slurs, as readily as anti-gay slurs. And you definitely never hear them defended when it does happen. Why is that? Because a lot of people lack respect towards gay people and the gay community in comparison to the rest of society. That's also why people laugh incidents like this off. A lack of respect. All stories like this do is show how far the gay community has to go to receive real acceptance by society at large.


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

With all of that said, I don't think this is _that_ big of a deal. I think it's more of a lapse in judgment and thinking, and he being in character and basically intentionally acting like a douche. His apology is great (and really, people whining over an apology?) and he's come out in support of gay rights many times before, so yeah, it is what it is. 

HOPEFULLY some people learn from Punk on how to take control of a situation before it snowballs and also how to behave when you do something wrong.........at least in this case.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*

im ghey and i dont give a shit what punk says. hes just being a douchy heel. i doubt anyone was actually offended by thi. tmz just likes just likes to post gossip and stir the pot.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Mr. Every Night said:


> Obviously if PUNK wasn't re-signing i don't think it would be a big deal. But since he's re-signing with the WWE, he has to be all fucking pussy about it and say sorry :/


What makes you think he was forced to apologize?


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Delusional said:


> This is my first post here, and the first thing I have to say is, some of you sound completely ridiculously ignorant.
> 
> Secondly, using gay or gay-related terms as slurs is offensive to many, if not most. Why? Simple. Most people aren't homophobic. Homophobia is offensive. Using gay as a slur is homophobic, because using gay as a slur is insinuating that being gay is a negative. It's not over-sensitive to be offended at offensive things, when people use slurs intended to offend.
> 
> You never hear people using black, female, latino, heck, even Muslim related terms, as slurs, as readily as anti-gay slurs. And you definitely never hear them defended when it does happen. Why is that? Because a lot of people lack respect towards gay people and the gay community in comparison to the rest of society. That's also why people laugh incidents like this off. A lack of respect. All stories like this do is show how far the gay community has to go to receive real acceptance by society at large.


It's true that gay slurs are given the cold shoulder many times and it'll take a long time to gain acceptance in a religious world. I will never support the notion of using any derogatory term that offends a certain group, however, it doesn't help that groups like GLAAD go out of their way to completely destroy the images of certain public figures because they slipped a homophobic slur. They should focus on positive ways of promoting the acceptance of gay community rather than bringing attention to the people that hurt the advancement. Until minority groups learn how to maintain positive and show their community in a positive light more so than an insecure light, then acceptance will be eased in.

Also, slurs for blacks, females, latinos, and sometimes muslim groups are always used. Saying someone throws like a girl? Calling someone a pussy? Nappy-head? N*****r? *******? Mow my lawn? Janitor? *********? They all exist and are used many times, some of which are given the cold shoulder more often than the word "****."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think anyone forced Punk to apologize at all. He's said and done worse than this and it just went over everyone's heads. When it comes to gays, equal rights, etc, Punk is just very supportive, always has been and realized that his words were the direct opposite of his political views.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Punk wasn't bashing GLAAD in his promo last week. We didn't even get to hear what he was gonna talk about since he was cut off before he got into more detail.


Yes he did...Remember the part where he said something along the lines of Vince McMahon was surrounding himself around GLAAD handling douchebag yes men?...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



HeatWave said:


> Yes he did...Remember the part where he said something along the lines of Vince McMahon was surrounding himself around GLAAD handling douchebag yes men?...



:fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What? You don't consider that bashing GLAAD and Vince's ppl?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

This discussion would be up to 55 pages by now if this was Orton and 99% of it would be demanding hed be fired but IWC's precious little CM Punk says it lets praise him like hes Jesus or something.Typical.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> This discussion would be up to 55 pages by now if this was Orton and 99% of it would be demanding hed be fired but IWC's precious little CM Punk says it lets praise him like hes Jesus or something.Typical.


lol thats so true


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hilarious vid. I understand why it is a problem but just funny how good he is at being an asshole.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> What? You don't consider that bashing GLAAD and Vince's ppl?


"glad-handing"

He said glad-handing. Vince surrounds himself "around [insincerely friendly, looking to get ahead -- you know, "glad-handing"] douchebag yes men."


----------



## Oximoron (Jun 30, 2011)

Punk will be missed


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The video was funny but he shouldn't have called the guy a ****. He went back into his old indy roots when he did that stuff with the crowd all the time. Everything else he said was funny and there was nothing wrong with.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

It seems like this situation is being blown out of proportion. Punk didn't get on the mic and directly call a fan out so who gives a shit if he called somebody a ****? It's a shame that everything and everybody has to be so politically correct these days just because of a bunch of sensitive lobbyists.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

NikkiSixx said:


> "glad-handing"
> 
> He said glad-handing. Vince surrounds himself "around [insincerely friendly, looking to get ahead -- you know, "glad-handing"] douchebag yes men."


Ahh, gotcha..My bad, I thought Punk was knocking GLAAD...Made me think it even more when he mentioned the bully-campaign..


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe so but hes not in the indies now in front of 30 people like before.Plus in this day and age you cant get away w/ hardly anything as someone always manages to catch it on film and he shouldve known that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Enforcer said:


> It seems like this situation is being blown out of proportion. Punk didn't get on the mic and directly call a fan out so who gives a shit if he called somebody a ****? It's a shame that everything and everybody has to be so politically correct these days just because of a bunch of sensitive lobbyists.


He was in a public place, there were a good amount of cameras pointed at him. He should have known. Even if nobody was recording he still shouldn't have called the guy a ****.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> TMZ are homos.


THIS.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

It's a mistake, but nothing too big IMO. But I swear, at this rate '****' will be the new N word.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

FUK THE HOMOS

AND CM PUNK IS A GOD


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Funny how the same people that jumped on Cena as a "disgusting, juvenile homophobe" (paraphrasing) for telling Rock "to blow him," are now completely in love with Punk straight up calling someone a ****.


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

Kamaria said:


> It's a mistake, but nothing too big IMO. But I swear, at this rate '****' will be the new N word.


That isn't a bad thing. Anti-gay slurs are on the same level as slurs against other groups.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

He probably shouldn't of done it but hell ws it hilarious.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Azuran said:


> The IWC darling could probably get away with murder at this rate.


Considering how many people on this board have convinced themselves that Chris Benoit was the victim of some sort of conspiracy, I don't doubt it.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

He is one of the few wrestlers who has supported gay rights for years. He made a mistake then promptly issued a sincere appology. Nothing more can really be said.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I didnt even know "****" was a anti gay slur. ***, I can understand but ****?

Thats just weak. Whats next? Call someone black is gonna be considered racist?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Camoron said:


> Considering how many people on this board have convinced themselves that Chris Benoit was the victim of some sort of conspiracy, I don't doubt it.


Kevin Sullivan did it man, the truth is out there.


----------



## Messejaxon (Jul 5, 2011)

I think cmpunk arguing is just a work to show how out of control his character is supposed to be.


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



skolpo said:


> It's true that gay slurs are given the cold shoulder many times and it'll take a long time to gain acceptance in a religious world. I will never support the notion of using any derogatory term that offends a certain group, however, it doesn't help that groups like GLAAD go out of their way to completely destroy the images of certain public figures because they slipped a homophobic slur. They should focus on positive ways of promoting the acceptance of gay community rather than bringing attention to the people that hurt the advancement. Until minority groups learn how to maintain positive and show their community in a positive light more so than an insecure light, then acceptance will be eased in.
> 
> Also, slurs for blacks, females, latinos, and sometimes muslim groups are always used. Saying someone throws like a girl? Calling someone a pussy? Nappy-head? N*****r? *******? Mow my lawn? Janitor? *********? They all exist and are used many times, some of which are given the cold shoulder more often than the word "****."


Let's be honest. What we have here is an athlete calling a fan a **** blatantly. I do not hear athletes blatantly calling women b*tches or blatantly calling Muslims terrorists. They're careers would be immediately tarnished and probably ended if they did. 

There is a HUGE double standard when it comes to hate speech against basically all other groups, and then hate speech against gay people. You don't hear athletes saying they hate God or that Christianity is crap. You DO hear some athletes calling women whores and such, and they're immediately condemned. The ONLY group where it's somewhat OK to denigrated blatantly are gay people. That's just the reality. And the reason is the stereotype that gay people are weak bitches. So therefore, who cares about them, they're weak and therefore pathetic, and therefore, many lack respect towards them. 

That's why you see the hostility in the tone of many posters who defend this type of speech. They're really defending it because they themselves use and believe in this speech as OK, or not a big deal. And they get angry because they don't like being called out or made to feel stupid, for basically being homophobes. 

I do agree to a certain extent, though, that GLAAD and other gay groups would do better in being more positive or focusing on education and awareness, and when incidents like this focus on actually addressing the issue and creating change, than essentially destroying and shaming anyone who makes a clear mistake, which this was, a mistake and lapse in judgment. With that said, people do need to continue being called out on their hate, because if you don't do that, you give off the impression they can get away with it, and they shouldn't be allowed to get away with it, because obviously it's wrong.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

Cm Punk FTW!


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

How I wish I lived in a world where people knew when to take stuff seriously, and when not to.

Sure, you could feel offended by him saying this, but honestly, why should you? Do you feel offended if I tell you you're a **** right now? Or is it just because he's a public figure who you can stick the blame on, and I'm just some random anonymous jackass on the internet who you can't pursue with your ridiculous sense of righteousness?

I wish more people would wake up from the stupor that I can only assume they're in. I hate imagining the consequences of their prolonged slumber.

The man is acting as a heel is supposed to. It's what he's paid to do. And whether or not people would go nuts if Randy Orton or some other public person did the same, is totally beside the point. The ignorants who single out situations like these should lighten the fuck up, and start pursuing the people who are actually oppressing others, instead of wasting resources persecuting those who let a commonly used word slip in a heated situation, and happened to be a public person with a camera in their face. (Don't tell me you've never heard it used in a conversation with your mates, or an argument with some douche in your local bar.)

They're people too, even if they share a big part of their lives with you on the screen.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sure he could have picked a better word to use than ****


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Månegarm said:


> How I wish I lived in a world where people knew when to take stuff seriously, and when not to.
> 
> Sure, you could feel offended by him saying this, but honestly, why should you? Do you feel offended if I tell you you're a **** right now? Or is it just because he's a public figure who you can stick the blame on, and I'm just some random anonymous jackass on the internet who you can't pursue with your ridiculous sense of righteousness?
> 
> ...


Really? Name some heels that call fans homos.

Don't worry...I'll wait.

I'm a Punk fan but come on, his die-hards will defend him to no end.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

For me, more worrying than what he said is that he is dumb enough to say it. He couldn't possibly think that wouldn't be problematic.. could he?

Anyway, he apologized in a way few men would, and a huge tip of my hat for it. Anyone with the arrogance he has that can admit he's capable of bullshit is a good lad in my book.


----------



## dylanwalsh (Jul 3, 2011)

I actually think CM Punk is like that. ALL the time. Maybe he needs a drink...


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Really? Name some heels that call fans homos.
> 
> Don't worry...I'll wait.
> 
> I'm a Punk fan but come on, his die-hards will defend him to no end.


Why is that a problem? Of course people shouldn't use terms like that, but CM Punk is a villainous character on a fictional TV show. Bad guys are SUPPOSED to do and say bad things. That's why they're bad guys in the first place. Criticizing Punk for saying something in character makes no sense to me. It would be like hating Michael Emerson because his character Ben Linus lied all the time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lmao, I love it when CM Punk is being an asshole to people. There are some quotables in there.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Really? Name some heels that call fans homos.
> 
> Don't worry...I'll wait.
> 
> I'm a Punk fan but come on, his die-hards will defend him to no end.


I'm not a die hard fan of anybody in this era of pro wrestling.

I'm just from a part of the world where you're not easily offended, unless of course, you're a public person, because then it doesn't matter if you're from Mars, you'd still be grilled in the media for something that is socially acceptable in every day situations.

*cough* Hypocrisy. *cough*

Great job on missing the point of the post btw, but that is to be expected on a site where bias is second nature.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Really? Name some heels that call fans homos.
> 
> Don't worry...I'll wait.
> 
> I'm a Punk fan but come on, his die-hards will defend him to no end.



The Dudley Boys for one. 

In this promo in particular.








At the end of the day, this was from the year 1999, and 11 years later that kinda talk isn't acceptable.

I'm not personally offended by what Punk said, but I totally understand why people would be.

I'm glad he apologized, forced or not. Hopefully, we can all move on and go on about our business.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny how people called Orton a douchebag for doing basically the same thing CM Punk did, but Punk gets praised.


----------



## mag2005 (Feb 3, 2005)

Punk arguing with fans is like Cena hi-fiving the kids. You don't take Punk seriously because he's acting like a punk. He does this in almost all house shows in some form. 

I don't know why people get offended with the word "***" or "****". I would be more offended if someone threatened me. When I was in school, kids say those words all the time. You get used to hearing it like the "n" word and you start using it. I can understand if you get offended if you are gay and someone called you a ****, but calling someone who's not gay isn't offensive.

Lastly, people should understand GLAAD is more of a bullying group. They go after celebrities and big organizations making a fuss over PC terms so they could get rewarded with money.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My only question is why aren't there any groups speaking out against the treatment of Vicky on tv about her weight? I'd honestly consider that just as bad..


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> My only question is why aren't there any groups speaking out against the treatment of Vicky on tv about her weight? I'd honestly consider that just as bad..


Honestly all of Lawler's jokes are the worst offenders if we're talking about bullying. Vickie is loud and annoying, there is no reason to call her ugly when you've got plenty of fodder right there. And she isn't even fat anymore, she's lost a lot of weight. I actually feel kind of bad for her when I hear Lawler say all that stuff. And to top it all off, it's coming from the beloved face announcer.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Honestly all of Lawler's jokes are the worst offenders if we're talking about bullying. Vickie is loud and annoying, there is no reason to call her ugly when you've got plenty of fodder right there. I actually feel kind of bad for her when I hear Lawler say all that stuff. And to top it all off, it's coming from the beloved face announcer.


Lawler is a fucking douche.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

That fan was being told to not film the event. He didn't comply, and Punk saw this. The fan was a douche, but, of course, no one dares take the fan up on it. Whether Punk was maintaining character or not, who gives a flying vagina? 

I remember there was heat for that Orton fan being a total dumbass and manorgasming over Randy's little "moment" with him. So damn what if Punk got angry with a fan? Seriously, some fans are just little bitches and deserve the berating they get.

Do I think Punk perhaps overstepped the line, especially when WWE is in GLAAD's bad books? Not really, but I definitely see the problem. But that comes down to people being too easily offended. It's all very well GLAAD sticking up for equality, but FFS, why don't these groups ever want equality in all spheres, and only give a shit about themselves?

If it's perfectly okay for wrestlers/announcers to make fun of Vickie's weight, Heath Slater's appearance/voice and basically anything any heel has ever said, then stop getting your panties in a knot. One form of insult is not worse than another, society just showcases it as such. Offense is subjective and each person is hurt differently by what is being said.

Hypocrites.



Lastier said:


> Grow up, Phil and stop growing yourself a Hilter mustache.


Please do yourself a favour and Google Image search Hitler. Stop being stupid.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man that mustache really looks funny. It reminded me of.....Hitler. Anyways, I lol at the "What's your name? Is it Sally? Is it Crocodile Duuuuunnnnndee?" Lol....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Funny how people called Orton a douchebag for doing basically the same thing CM Punk did, but Punk gets praised.


Don't even know what hell you are talking about, but that was funny.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



Wireless said:


> CM Punk arguing with fans, he is totally wrong
> 
> cant wait until his contract ends and he will finally be gone.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Fiasco said:


> Lawler is a fucking douche.


Bit harsh but yeah, everytime he does his "Woo Kelly Kelly" thing i'm like, seriously man you're more than twice her age...

Other than that Punk is hilarious in this one, WWE needs to do everything they can to keep him. I'm just getting sick of this political correct bullshit that we have to live with these days.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Just vintage Punk at House Shows.
Not sure if posted before, but he argues with everyone.











And ICW's favorite:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see whats so offensive about it. Gay people are homosexual, they'll tell you that themselves.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

If we're posting videos about Punk arguing with fans (which totally need to be watched, as he spouts absolute gold - especially when his match ended up in a strip club), I really think Danielson deserves a mention. He threatened to physically harm a little girl. It's just wrestling people. They're heels, get over it. (for some reason those last two sentences make me miss Hassan even more...)


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Delusional said:


> That isn't a bad thing. Anti-gay slurs are on the same level as slurs against other groups.


No where near as offensive ass calling a black person a n***er, so....


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> Man that mustache really looks funny. It reminded me of.....Hitler.


I sometimes wish there was a "slap this user" button. :\
















I clearly see the moustache going all the way across the top of his lips. If it was styled in the same way as Hitler's why can't it be a homage to Chaplin? Why automatically think Hitler?

Anyway... imo, it looks more like a suave 40s/50s look. I just can't put a name to the actor I'm thinking of.



FreakyZo said:


> No where near as offensive ass calling a black person a n***er, so....


You don't happen to be Black and have a particular bias, do you? You cannot simply construe offense as a widely-held and equally-taken event, as it's _subjective_.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RoadDoggJJ said:


> Why is that a problem? Of course people shouldn't use terms like that, but CM Punk is a villainous character on a fictional TV show. Bad guys are SUPPOSED to do and say bad things. That's why they're bad guys in the first place. Criticizing Punk for saying something in character makes no sense to me. It would be like hating Michael Emerson because his character Ben Linus lied all the time.


So basically going by what you're saying...all heels should start calling fans homos & *******, since they're the bad guy and bad guys are SUPPOSED to say and do bad things.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Honestly he shouldn't have apologized imo. He said nothing wrong just called the guy a ****, which is not even a derogatory term. Even if it was, GLAAD and other gays need to get over it. They make me dislike and hate them every time someone disses them and they spazz out. SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! Fucking **** always getting mad at everything makes people think of them as bitches and pussies even more so it's a stupid thing to do. And dissing gays is nothing like dissing ethnic groups as you can't hide or control your ethnic group, which you can do with your sexual orientation. 

I wish I was famous and they wanted me to apologize to gays, I would go on a rant and insult them even more using actually hurtful words because I can and because they asked me to apologize when real men don't apologize unless their wrong, and offending someone if it's funny or if you feel like it, it's not wrong imo. Punk is a bitch for apologizing he shouldn't have done that, he should have stayed in character.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Reminds me a bit about that one episode of South Park...






Words change.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't really mind Punk dropping **** since he had been riled up and was in full on heel mode, when you're acting (and Punk is an actor BTW, a really, really good one to boot) you can get really into your character.

But it takes balls to apologize, and since Punk's new persona isn't the Snidely Whiplash style mustache twirler he was as a commentator and is back in the Straight Edge style "I think I'm the good guy" mode, it's perfectly okay for him to apologize, it works with his character, he can now blast WWE for A) its longstanding tradition of bigotry and B) how WWE shifts the responsibility and avoids apologizing for its misdeeds.

Bam, Punk's character is no longer the dog kicking asshole, his main character trait now is FUCK WWE! and differentiating himself from the average WWE "Superstar" by admitting he's made a mistake? Gold.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

another thread to suck his dick.

Punk can say everything because he's god.

just imagine what would've been the reply if any others had said that.


----------



## seatea15 (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't think the point has really gotten across here.

I'm not saying that I found what Punk said to be offensive, the only thing that really offends me is how often people use the word "offensive".

What I am saying though, is that what Punk said was stupid. Honestly, he's obviously a smart guy who has spoken up for gay rights etc. before, but at this moment he was thick as shit.

And once again, twice in one thread, all the people jumping up saying he must have been made to apologize just proves the mind set of most people on this forum.

Even the man himself acknowledging he's done something idiotic isn't accepted.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

THE Jorge Suarez™;9920294 said:


> another thread to suck his dick.
> 
> Punk can say everything because he's god.
> 
> just imagine what would've been the reply if any others had said that.


I'd have said the exact same thing. This "oh you're just dick-riding" mentality is starting to get annoying. Until a situation that mirrors this exact situation appears, you can't just spout nonsense. People have pointed out the hypocrisy in what other wrestlers get away with, as well.

Perhaps reading what has been posted and then posting something that is actually _intellectual and stimulates conversation_ is something you should have done. Otherwise, this is a completely pointless post.



seatea15 said:


> I'm not saying that I found what Punk said to be offensive, the only thing that really offends me is how often people use the word "offensive".


Couldn't agree more. Have some rep for the rest of your post, too.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

A few people here are posting the same thing, of how this would be concieved if it wasn't Punk, and they're right.

Imagine if this was Jeff Jarrett?? Full on heel, but using these same terms and mannerisms to the crowd? People would not be all over his dick like they do for EVERYTHING CM Punk does. Don't get me wrong, I'm a massive Punk fan (Obviously his recent promos and most of his matches are epic) but things like this make me ashamed to say so. Their are 30 pages of people riding his dick like he's doing something never before seen. What he said wasn't even funny, "You have a vagina" Seriously?? That's just like Cena saying Ham Sandwich which a LOT of people on this site hated on.

Punk may do no wrong in wrestling terms, but everything he does shouldn't be scrutinized and detailed like he's a god, because he's not. 

There are people who will red rep me for this I'm sure, but you have to think; put somebody else in Punks shoes in this situation and nobody would react the way they have. They are completely blind. It reminds me of when CM Punk just walked out of NXT and people went nuts about how great it was, when he just walked out of the show and didn't even do anything. They were giving him explanations and reasoning of how great it made him when the general achievement was he just up and left, nothing garnered from it for wrestler or fan except the change of sheets from a lot of people on this site.

Rememeber, it was only a couple of months ago everybody was wet over Christian and now are bored of him. Don't whore-monger CM Punk because the shit gets old, fast.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

What a mustache.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

As much as a i like Punk, that was stupid. The fan is suppose to hate him, he's a god damn heel! If Punk can't tolerate that and has to go over the limit to get heat then he's not using fair tactics. How would you like it if you were publicly insulted by a top star? im pretty sure you'd be pissed the hell of, anyone condoning Punk is a hypocrite.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> another thread to suck his dick.
> 
> Punk can say everything because he's god.
> 
> just imagine what would've been the reply if any others had said that.


OH LOOK! Alberto Del Rio's Number One(and only) Fan! 



It is your DESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTINY...to continue to have that avatar of the Most Heat-less WWE Performer of all-time. 

But....you already know that.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I remember a few years back when Triple H was heel, think it was a house show in Scotland. 2005-2006 maybe

And he was on the mic, arguing with some guy that wore a kilt and he called him something like "Im not gonna take shit from a *** in a dress". I also think he made fun of someone from the middle east.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

"Why don't you go on walkabout?" Hahahaha.

I'm Australian and I'm dying of laughter.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone posted the video where he told the kid that he hoped their parents die? That was a pretty intense one too.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Anyone posted the video where he told the kid that he hoped their parents die? That was a pretty intense one too.


That one wasn't even that great, there's cheap ways to get heat and then there are just ways to get heat that are so cheap that they end up becoming just being a complete and utter dick move. Telling a kid you hope his parents die isn't even creative and is just fucked up.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Punk looks like Sinestro now. (Google it).


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Evolution said:


> Anyone posted the video where he told the kid that he hoped their parents die? That was a pretty intense one too.







Tada.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha Legend!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Funny stuff. They should let Punk rip in to fans on TV  that would be awesome if he argued with fans every time he came down to the ring or finished a match.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

TheApexAnaconda said:


> "i hope your parents die"
> 
> Tada.


Wow, that's ... over the top for me.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> I remember a few years back when Triple H was heel, think it was a house show in Scotland. 2005-2006 maybe
> 
> And he was on the mic, arguing with some guy that wore a kilt and he called him something like *"Im not gonna take shit from a *** in a dress".* I also think he made fun of someone from the middle east.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Best post in this whole thread lol.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Aw, after his 'great speech' defending gays, he now reveals himself to be a hypocrite trying to cash in on kool-aid.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn, he's an asshole, but he's the best in the world at being one.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

FreakyZo said:


> No where near as offensive ass calling a black person a n***er, so....


"HULK HOGAN, WE COMIN FO YOU ****!"

Yeah, you're right, not the same effect.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Punk wasn't bashing GLAAD in his promo last week. We didn't even get to hear what he was gonna talk about since he was cut off before he got into more detail.
> 
> I think he was gonna bash the WWE for introducing this Anti-Bullying campaign when the WWE locker room has been filled with bullies like JBL, Bob Holly, etc.


Derp. 

You're right mate, my mistake.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

GLAAD, PETA, NAACP, etc. ALL of those special interest groups should be banned because they lost their purposes a long time ago and it's starting to become radicalism.

Call it blind patriotism or whatever you want, If I want to call someone a **** I'll do just that and no one tell me otherwise. Cena shouldn't have apologized, Punk shouldn't have apologized. A point needs to be made that the First Amendment still actually means shit in the United States.

I find it hilarious Punk gets flak for this, yet didn't we just have a RAW promoting Freedom of Speech? Hypocrites the lot of them.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



skolpo said:


> I think there's a staunch character difference between outing your coworker as a whore and slut


*Cut the bullshit.*

I like how you little haters have picked a new bone to pick with Orton in him talking about Kelly Kelly's sex life. What he said wasn't news to anyone. It's been common knowledge that Kelly gets around for a while now. Anyway, if you'd actually listened to the interview *PROPERLY* you'd know Orton didn't call Kelly a whore or slut at all. All he did was discuss her love life (which is still out of line) but she wasn't the only one he talked about. He also discussed Maryse's, Miz's, Ziggler's, Cena's, Swagger's, etc etc etc. It was a very laid back interview and admittedly Orton got carried away. But comparing that to Punk screaming at a fan calling them a ****? Ha. Also since you can't seem to be able to get Punk's cock out ya mouth, Orton also apologised for what he said. If you go read his apology he actually sounds more sincere than Punk. 




> legitimately berating others you work with (and getting some fired) and calling others names for the sake of getting your character over.


Now onto this 'getting some fired' bullshit. Why do you use a plural? Like he got numerous people fired? There is only one person in question and even then it's not true. Go watch Kennedy's shoot after getting fired and you'll see that *HE HIMSELF* said Orton wasn't the reason for him getting fired. He said it was a culmination of events that led to his release, not Orton. So stop spreading those lies.

And what's this 'calling others names for the sake of getting your character over' bullshit? So what, wrestlers aren't allowed to call each other names now? How the fuck do you think the likes of Austin, Rock and Cena got so over? :lmao



> Punk is probably an asshole in real life, but his choice of words and insults are much more commendable than crapping in a women's purse


Oh and Orton didn't shit in a girl's purse so you're *WRONG* again. Know your facts boy. He poured lotion in the purse, something the diva herself and Christy Hemme have confirmed.



> There's no double standard


fpalm Yeah and CM Punk's an alcoholic.



> It's just fact that Orton's actions are much more appalling than anything CM Punk has said or done.


When has Orton ever screamed at a fan calling them a **** and made a kid cry in front of his parents? Orton's apparently done some pretty douchey stuff but there is no cold hard evidence for most of it. For Punk there are *videos* of him doing this stupid shit.



> Punk's words actually carry some truth to it and many people think exactly the same way he does.


So that fan really was a **** and really did have a vagina?



> Orton, on the other hand, has the mentality of a straight-up douche.


Based on what? Some reports you read on the internet?



> And also, people have been saying this entire time that Punk is probably just sugar-coating how much he doesn't give a damn about GLAAD and WWE's policies and is simply apologizing for the sake of keeping his job.


Isn't Punk's contract running out anyway? Also those saying that are in the minority.



> Not to mention a few amount of people calling him a pussy for it.


Like what, 2% of people? The vast majority are picturing caressing Punk's scrotum.


Anyway, there is so much blindness and twisting of the truth in your post it's laughable. It's the prime example of IWC teen mark who thinks he knows it all cos he read a few reports on the interwebs and now feels like he's been backstage in WWE for the past 15+ years.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Samee said:


> *Cut the bullshit.*
> 
> I like how you little haters have picked a new bone to pick with Orton in him talking about Kelly Kelly's sex life. What he said wasn't news to anyone. It's been common knowledge that Kelly gets around for a while now. Anyway, if you'd actually listened to the interview *PROPERLY* you'd know Orton didn't call Kelly a whore or slut at all. All he did was discuss her love life (which is still out of line) but he was she wasn't the only one he talked about. He also discussed Maryse's, Miz's, Ziggler's, Cena's, Swagger's, etc etc etc. It was a very laid back interview and admittedly Orton got carried away. But comparing that to Punk screaming at a fan calling them a ****? Ha. Also since you can't seem to be able to get Punk's cock out ya mouth, Orton also apologised for what he said. If you go read his apology he actually sounds more sincere than Punk.
> 
> ...


Pwnage


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

His insults where pretty common insults used by US people, usually homophobic in nature as well as simple stereotypical comments depending on location, in this case Crocodile Dundee. Wouldn't say it was an awesome exchange but it's always fun seeing wrestlers interact directly with the crowd.


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

The comments basically tell me that some of you would defend Punk no matter what he says or does. Blind worship. Everything has an excuse, not even regarding this situation, but overall. 

Also, they tell me that a lot of you have absolutely no respect or care in the world for gay people. Telling gay people to "get over" how they identify used as a slur, saying they are over-sensitive to how they identify being labeled in a negative way, and using the "words change" excuse, when terms like the n-word haven't changed and aren't seen as acceptable, says it all. A lot of you genuinely don't respect gay people or see them as equals. It's pathetic.


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

BTW, just because something is "commonly done" or "normal" doesn't make it OK. Or just because someone is intentionally trying to cause ruckus, that doesn't mean there aren't basic lines of civility that one shouldn't cross. Bad is still bad, regardless of how many people do something bad.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Delusional said:


> The comments basically tell me that some of you would defend Punk no matter what he says or does. Blind worship. Everything has an excuse, not even regarding this situation, but overall.
> 
> Also, they tell me that a lot of you have absolutely no respect or care in the world for gay people. Telling gay people to "get over" how they identify used as a slur, saying they are over-sensitive to how they identify being labeled in a negative way, and using the "words change" excuse, when terms like the n-word haven't changed and aren't seen as acceptable, says it all. A lot of you genuinely don't respect gay people or see them as equals. It's pathetic.





Delusional said:


> BTW, just because something is "commonly done" or "normal" doesn't make it OK. Or just because someone is intentionally trying to cause ruckus, that doesn't mean there aren't basic lines of civility that one shouldn't cross. Bad is still bad, regardless of how many people do something bad.


Great posts mate. Nice to see some sense.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

A red rep? For what? Speaking the truth? At what point in the post do I say something that isn't true? I don't care about the red rep but the manner of it. A fullstop? Is that all you got? Of course that's all you've got cos you're butthurt and don't know what to say.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Samee said:


> Punk mentioned GLAAD. Go watch it again. He said something like 'GLAAD handing'. He was making a point of WWE succumbing to GLAAD's demands.


Derp. He said glad-handed.

I find it ironic that you insult someone else for taking something the wrong way after not listening to what was said properly and make the same mistake two posts up.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Rah said:


> Derp. He said glad-handed.
> 
> I find it ironic that you insult someone else for taking something the wrong way after not listening to what was said properly and make the same mistake two posts up.


Ah right fair enough, my mistake. It was a fair mistake though, just a misunderstanding. I take back the part about Punk bashing GLAAD, the rest still stands though.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Delusional said:


> The comments basically tell me that some of you would defend Punk no matter what he says or does. Blind worship. Everything has an excuse, not even regarding this situation, but overall.
> 
> Also, they tell me that a lot of you have absolutely no respect or care in the world for gay people. Telling gay people to "get over" how they identify used as a slur, saying they are over-sensitive to how they identify being labeled in a negative way, and using the "words change" excuse, when terms like the n-word haven't changed and aren't seen as acceptable, says it all. A lot of you genuinely don't respect gay people or see them as equals. It's pathetic.


The n0-word is still thrown around all the time even though its not acceptable at all. What do MOST black people do about it? WE GET OVER IT!

Gay people should do the same. Either get over it or pretend you're straight. Just because most places accept gays now doesn't mean everyone does just like everyone still doesn't accept black people. 

Everyone is such pussies nowadays. GLAAD is full of quivering vaginas.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SummerLove said:


> That one wasn't even that great, there's cheap ways to get heat and then there are just ways to get heat that are so cheap that they end up becoming just being a complete and utter dick move. Telling a kid you hope his parents die isn't even creative and is just fucked up.


I felt the same way about that one. Some of the stuff he says is out of line even for heels.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The fan shouldve said 'Im a **** yet you have a Freddie Mercury mustache and what was he?"


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> The n0-word is still thrown around all the time even though its not acceptable at all. What do MOST black people do about it? WE GET OVER IT!
> 
> Gay people should do the same. Either get over it or pretend you're straight. Just because most places accept gays now doesn't mean everyone does just like everyone still doesn't accept black people.
> 
> Everyone is such pussies nowadays. GLAAD is full of quivering vaginas.


Really? I'm mixed and I live in Richmond VA. So I think I have pretty good authority on that and no, I don't hear the n-word used in a way to cut someone down on any grand level. I don't hear athletes calling fans or other athletes the n-word. I don't see athletes using the n-word to offend people on twitter. And I never see people defending the n-word.

People like you, who have absolutely zero idea whatsoever what gay people go through, either don't care to realize or simply don't understand the fact that "gay" is still used as a negative slur. "Black" is not used as a negative slur, and those who do use black in this way are condemned as racist. People who use **** or gay as slurs in some ways are celebrated. 

The whole accept criticism or be straight bullshit doesn't fly. No, no-one is going to "get over" being disrespected and having how they identify used as a slur. Unless it's happened to you, you have absolutely no position to say people should get over having their basic humanity insulted. Especially when teens and kids hear this shit and hear the hate. 

This is about respect, pure and simple. You either have self-respect or respect for others to not use such language and defend such language, or you don't.


----------



## Delusional (Jul 5, 2011)

Samee said:


> Great posts mate. Nice to see some sense.


Thanks (Y)

Sad really that a lot of people are so blind, either intentionally or on purpose. Unlike the saying tells you to believe, ignorance is not fucking bliss.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> The n0-word is still thrown around all the time even though its not acceptable at all. What do MOST black people do about it? WE GET OVER IT!
> 
> Gay people should do the same. Either get over it or pretend you're straight. Just because most places accept gays now doesn't mean everyone does just like everyone still doesn't accept black people.
> 
> Everyone is such pussies nowadays. GLAAD is full of quivering vaginas.


fpalm


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> So basically going by what you're saying...all heels should start calling fans homos & *******, since they're the bad guy and bad guys are SUPPOSED to say and do bad things.


Of course ALL of them shouldn't, but it was a one time comment made by CM Punk acting in character. He's supposed to be an obnoxious jerk, and saying something like that is something an obnoxious jerk might say.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys are all crazy and taking this too serious.
Stop trying to get one over one another by being more righteous than the other.

The fact of the matter is, the promo as a whole was funny to people with a certain sense of humour.
And the promo was offensive to people with a different sense of humour.

And BAM! everyone starts arguing that their opinion is correct.

I for one wasn't offended and found it amusing.
But here's the kicker.....
Just because i found it funny doesn't mean i'm a mega homophobe who wants to eradicate the world of gay people!!!
Shock horror, i know!

CM Punk said it at the time, then was big enough to apologise because he realised it got out of hand because douchebag press will pick up on the tiniest detail and turn it against you and make you a villain.

The world is so stupid.
Political correctness has gone crazy.

And no that does not mean i'm telling you all to go out and call people ***'s.

Don't draw your own conclusions when you have no idea what its really about.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't think Vince caught much flack for walking up to Booker T on national TV saying "What's up my N****a"....Maybe ppl feel you can direct those kind of comments towards wrestlers but not fans, but its crazy how 15 years ago, WWE pushed the envelope with Nation of Domination and their promos about white ppl holding them down, Goldust playing the role of perhaps a bi-sexual? and the Godfather who was a pimp who would walk out to the ring with his hoes..None of those things would work today because whether anyone would agree with me or not, some group of people would be outraged with the portrayal...It's becoming harder and harder to create a product of good guys and bad guys but yet make sure you dont offend the wrong ppl...

If Punk wants to apologize for what he said then cool, but if he didn't, I wouldn't necessarily be up in arms about it..As a heel, when he's in that ring or wherever the cameras are at, he's gonna say whatever he feels to make you hate him. How many "personal" jabs do we hear thrown at fans based on where the Raw is located? We've heard countless times, heel guys call fans hicks or ******** when a show is in the South and they are not saying it to make you feel better about yourself either..Crazy how the word **** can offend a person but words such as stupid, idiot and things of that nature are so numb to ppl..I don't know if that's saying how far we have come as people or how hypocritical we have become because at the end of the day, everything a heel character says in that ring about fans is a put down and offensive in some way


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

funny as hell....with the mustache also


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Convinced that some of you guys would legit go gay for Punk. Holy hell.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™;9921247 said:


> The n0-word is still thrown around all the time even though its not acceptable at all. What do MOST black people do about it? WE GET OVER IT!
> 
> Gay people should do the same. Either get over it or pretend you're straight. Just because most places accept gays now doesn't mean everyone does just like everyone still doesn't accept black people.
> 
> Everyone is such pussies nowadays. GLAAD is full of quivering vaginas.


This post is one of the most idiotic things I've read in this forum (and that's saying a lot). This topic is proof why wrestling fans always have a bad rep. I'm embarrassed to be one sometimes.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Now the question is, is he apologising because _he_ feels bad, or because people got offended? Don't apologise for doing your job too well, man.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Convinced that some of you guys would legit go gay for Punk. Holy hell.


Hell yeah I would. But that's because I'm legit gay and he's hot as hell. 

So I've been reading this thread with more than a vested interest, because A) Punk is my favorite wrestler and B) as a gay man, I like reading everyone's viewpoints on the way society's opinions and acceptance of LGBT issues are changing. I understand both sides of the essential argument; it's hard to justify censoring someone's speech, which is protected by the first amendment, but it's equally hard to justify using slurs and insults that represent the oppression of an abused, discriminated group of people.

During the civil rights movement, the words "colored" and "*****", while not nearly as offensive as the "n" word, evolved into unacceptable societal terms. It met with some resistance, of course, and much like a lot of the posts on this thread, people were asking to not be so sensitive, to take a joke, to not let words bother them, etc. etc. In this new social movement, you are seeing the words "gay", "queer", and "******" going down the same path. The main problem with the "don't take it so seriously" argument that it usually comes from a source that has never experienced the targeted oppression behind the words. While it might be a harmless joke to many people (just like black jokes or jew jokes were and still are), it's a constant reminder to some of us that our very existence can be used as an insult or an offense to someone who is different than we are.

I don't get offended easily, nor did I stop being a CM Punk fan for what he said. I believe his apology was sincere, and I think he got caught up in the moment and said what 99% of the rest of the straight white male population would say - questioning a man's sexuality and referencing him to female body parts is apparently key to angering a man. But people on this forum, and in society in general, are going to slowly have to accept that we are in the middle of another social rights movement, and comments like Punk's will one day be completely unacceptable. And that's OK, because we will all be better human beings in the long run.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree with King Kool Aid, fuck those damn gays getting all offended over discrimination. Same goes for black people. Shut the fuck up with your whining. Either get over it or pretend to be white.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> I agree with King Kool Aid, fuck those damn gays getting all offended over discrimination. Same goes for black people. Shut the fuck up with your whining. Either get over it or pretend to be white.


Tracy Morgan says hi.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> I agree with King Kool Aid, fuck those damn gays getting all offended over discrimination. Same goes for black people. Shut the fuck up with your whining. Either get over it or pretend to be white.




Almost got me with that.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk Arguing with a Fan*



backtothedisaster said:


> Here's the promo Punk did before this happened for anyone interested.


Was that... Rey Mysterio's OLD music starting up at the end?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Samee said:


> Almost got me with that.



You need to stop getting so riled up kid. People are ignorant and you just have to accept that.

No one is going to ever understand gay people, black, Mexican, white, big, tall, fat, skinny, etc.. unless your one of them. You can think you do all you want, but you will never understand.

I've been called a n*gger before by a couple of white guys driving down the street in a pick-up truck.... text book ain't it. Didn't make me feel bad for being black, but it made me feel bad for them for being so idiotic.

I moved on in a second


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd go gay for Punk and I'm not ashamed to admit it. If he punched a woman in the face I'd mark, just like when Austin did the same.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Or Jericho....


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> The backlash at Cena made a lot more sense. He's a babyface, THE babyface, and should know better than to use homophobic slurs to get his point across. He's supposed to be the guy people look up to and mirror.
> 
> Punk on the other hand is a heel. Kids aren't expected to listen to him and do what he does because he's the bad guy. Not just kids, but everybody. The things we see him doing are supposed to be bad things because he's the bad guy. He's just a heel being heel.


Correct. I criticized Cena for his words, in large part because he's the face of WWE and about as "good" as a good guy is supposed to be. Punk plays an evil character; should we be stunned that he acts in evil ways?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This thread has taken an extremely homoerotic turn.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Did he apologise for this?







lolol... Another one Punk-ed the dust.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk Twitter Apology*



Samee said:


> *Cut the bullshit.*
> Anyway, there is so much blindness and twisting of the truth in your post it's laughable. It's the prime example of IWC teen mark who thinks he knows it all cos he read a few reports on the interwebs and now feels like he's been backstage in WWE for the past 15+ years.


Fatality, game over, owned, whatever you want to call it Samee just schooled you.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punk really is the ultimate troll :lmao...he is a living, breathing meme.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Correct. I criticized Cena for his words, in large part because he's the face of WWE and about as "good" as a good guy is supposed to be. Punk plays an evil character; should we be stunned that he acts in evil ways?


What a convenient scapegoat.



Big Dog said:


> His insults where pretty common insults used by US people, usually homophobic in nature as well as simple stereotypical comments depending on location, in this case Crocodile Dundee.


Oh great. The guy with a Family Guy avatar is providing humor critique.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

evoked21 said:


> Did he apologise for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly why Punk is on a level all by himself right now. The little characteristics, the facial expressions, the interactions with fans. It harks back to an era when heels really knew how to be heels. Before 90% of the WWE roster became farm-breed monkeys.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

:lmao 

That was funnier than when he was arguing with the fan.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

That fan looked like Jeff Hardy

edit: oh, and he shouldn't have needed to apologize.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Punk looks like Mike Patton with that tash


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh punk. He really is the man and a half


----------

